# transcription



## Daniya Khan

Hi, I am Daniya from INDIA. I got married to French citizen and we have applied for the transcription in France and its close to finishing two months in two days ... I would like to know how long does it take to get the transcription and the "livret de famille" for me (the bride) to start my visa process, as they had mentioned that it would take between one to two months... and its possibly taking longer, can anyone tell me how long will this take ?
for we have submitted all the related documents mentioned and also supporting documents.

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges

To be honest, and especially in the current environment, these things take as long as they take. There are so many slow downs and complications related to Covid, and related restrictions that it's difficult to offer any meaningful estimate. I'm not sure if it's still the case, but how long it takes to register a foreign marriage can be affected by staffing or work problems in the town where the French spouse was born (due to the way birth records are maintained and processed in France).


----------



## Daniya Khan

Bevdeforges said:


> To be honest, and especially in the current environment, these things take as long as they take. There are so many slow downs and complications related to Covid, and related restrictions that it's difficult to offer any meaningful estimate. I'm not sure if it's still the case, but how long it takes to register a foreign marriage can be affected by staffing or work problems in the town where the French spouse was born (due to the way birth records are maintained and processed in France).


thank you 
<snip>


----------



## Bevdeforges

We really don't encourage people on the open message board to post their private email addresses, nor to try to move to private email for questions that could very well be of interest to others on the forum (including "lurkers"). 

If you want to contact anyone privately, you can use the "Conversations" function. Click on your avatar in the upper right corner of the screen and select "Conversations" from the drop down menu you'll get.


----------



## naanniya

Bevdeforges said:


> We really don't encourage people on the open message board to post their private email addresses, nor to try to move to private email for questions that could very well be of interest to others on the forum (including "lurkers").
> 
> If you want to contact anyone privately, you can use the "Conversations" function. Click on your avatar in the upper right corner of the screen and select "Conversations" from the drop down menu you'll get.


this is the transcription to get French Marriage Certificate
how can I know if the documents have reached the Delhi embassy for we got no application number nor any file number ...and it is 5 months down


----------



## Bevdeforges

naanniya said:


> this is the transcription to get French Marriage Certificate
> how can I know if the documents have reached the Delhi embassy for we got no application number nor any file number ...and it is 5 months down


Other than contacting the embassy, I'm not sure there is any other way to do this. And the French embassies aren't known for their outstanding customer service (not really their fault - the staff is generally overworked and underpaid). Five or six months wait is not that uncommon for the most distant countries. (Fairly standard, as I understand, for places like Australia or New Zealand.)


----------



## naanniya

Bevdeforges said:


> Other than contacting the embassy, I'm not sure there is any other way to do this. And the French embassies aren't known for their outstanding customer service (not really their fault - the staff is generally overworked and underpaid). Five or six months wait is not that uncommon for the most distant countries. (Fairly standard, as I understand, for places like Australia or New Zealand.)


so do we just wait ? because emails and calls are unanswered ... 
the concern is the original documents that we submitted along for the transcription of French marriage certificate


----------

